# Ben Affleck Is the New Batman



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I can't believe this news... Hope it is a joke.. 

From Variety,



> "Ben Affleck is Batman. The actor will replace Christian Bale as Bruce Wayne in the upcoming untitled Batman-Superman feature for Warner Bros., the studio announced Thursday."


Of all the people, Ben Affleck?? Seriously??? Nobody else???

Any thoughts? you guys agree or disagree? Who would have been a better selection if you thought Ben Affleck wasn't the right option?


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmm....not quite sure how I feel about this one. Must contemplate for a moment


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Not sure i like that!!!


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

lolwut!? I guess they have to keep up the tradition of a couple of good Batman movies and then give us a bunch of not so great ones...

I feel this is appropriate:


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL |Tch0rT| I think I'm with you on this one. I generally like Affleck, but he wouldn't be my pick for Batman.


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

This puts the Batman franchise back to the movies from the 80's. Horrible horrible horrible decision. 

Chalk this up to one movie I won't see. Pathetic. Horrid. I hope my feelings have come across.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

I hope they get Matt Damon to play Robin.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, if this works out for Ben Affleck, it would be his 3rd actor role playing a superhero somewhat..

He played in Daredevil and Daredevil grossed over $179 million worldwide! Not too bad.. 

He played George Reeves noir biopic "Hollywoodland"... would that count for one superhero -- superman?? 
He did great in that role, thou..


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ben Affleck...Batman. Nope. Doesn't compute. Daredevil was terrible, and Affleck is so so as an actor imo. The bar was set very high with the Nolan trilogy, so this, I think, is a step backwards, wouldn't you say?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Horrible idea....they better voice over his winey vocals. Batman is suppose to have a deep voice and strong jaw...both lacking in Ben Affleck.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

phillihp23 said:


> Horrible idea....they better voice over his winey vocals. Batman is suppose to have a deep voice and strong jaw...both lacking in Ben Affleck.


I think affleck has a very strong jaw. The voice not so much.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

While I think Affleck has matured as an actor (he was great in Argo) I couldn't envision him wearing the suit either. They might as well just get Clooney to reprise his role.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

No... Just noooooooo.......:nono:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Oh, cmon, folks, give Ben some love. If he is as great an actor as he seems to think he is he should be able to pull this off...

...thinking...

OK, never mind.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

While I admit he wouldn't even be in my top ten I was impressed by his roles in both Argo and The Town.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

That was my first thought,but I think he can play the role decently. I really wish Bale didn't have his head shoved somewhere and would keep with it but that's his choice. I seem to remember a lot of people hating a certain blonde James Bond and IMHO that turned out okay.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Well guys here's your chance to make a difference http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2013/08/23/ben-affleck-as-batman-thousands-sign-petition-to-remove-him/ :rolleyesno:


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Peter Loeser said:


> Well guys here's your chance to make a difference http://detroit.cbslocal.com/2013/08/23/ben-affleck-as-batman-thousands-sign-petition-to-remove-him/ :rolleyesno:


It's funny that after reading that and how bad people say he's gonna be, I want him to be batman now. Some of those people are outright ridiculous. Affleck is a good actor but I myself didn't really see him as batman. However after thinking about the fact Affleck will be playing opposite Cavill I almost think it would be a better fit than Christian bale anyways.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought Ben A. was great in the town and Argo as well.. Who out there right now would play a better batman.. Bradley Cooper, Hugh Jackman, Ryan gosling?? Or would they be better off going with an unknown


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Here we go.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

JQueen said:


> Who out there right now would play a better batman.. Bradley Cooper, Hugh Jackman, Ryan gosling?? Or would they be better off going with an unknown


They should cast a real bat.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I don't hate Afflect like someone else said he was good in Argo. I just don't see him as Batman. I thought I read that Batman is supposed to be old and wiser compared to the younger and immature Superman and I just don't see that with Afflect. I guess compared to the actor that plays Superman then yeah but I was envisioning something more along the lines of the 50-60 year old Batman The Dark Knight Returns Part 2 cartoon. My wife's cool with Ben Affleck being Batman for some reason... haha



sdurani said:


> I hope they get Matt Damon to play Robin.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

JQueen said:


> I thought Ben A. was great in the town and Argo as well.. Who out there right now would play a better batman.. Bradley Cooper, Hugh Jackman, Ryan gosling?? Or would they be better off going with an unknown


I vote for an unknown. What if Sonnie was the Batman?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

He does have the strong jaw


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

A few more can't believe that's Kilmer.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Mike0206 said:


> It's funny that after reading that and how bad people say he's gonna be, I want him to be batman now. Some of those people are outright ridiculous. Affleck is a good actor but I myself didn't really see him as batman. However after thinking about the fact Affleck will be playing opposite Cavill I almost think it would be a better fit than Christian bale anyways.


Yeah I pretty much agree. If I were to come up with a top 5 or top 10 list of guys to play Batman, Ben wouldn't have been on it, however I'm not going to get too bent out of shape about it. I'm definitely willing to give him a chance in the role. I actually think he could make a decent Bruce Wayne. Batman... well we will find out.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Lets go old school and get Keaton back


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah, I'd think someone who looks a little older, John Hamm, Jim Caviezel, Anson Mount or maybe Karl Urban. Even though they are all more or less the same age. I don't really have anything against Affleck either but just don't picture him as a Bruce Wayne.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm with the masses, I think it was a very poor decision. But I guess only time will tell if it may or may not work.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Who knows, maybe he will be the best batman, ever??? 

We will have to wait and see what it holds.

I am sure he is aware of the criticism, I am sure. So, he will want to prove the critics wrong! 

Let's only hope!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

He's got some big shoes to fill.

Liev Schrieber would be a good Batman. onder:


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I think Affleck is a fine director, and can be, at times, an enjoyable actor. But as Batman? Nah, I don't see it. I would have preferred a relatively little or unknown actor. If for no other reason than that they would carry less baggage with them to the role.

Looking at another movie series, I personally quite like Daniel Craig as 007. Much more so than Pierce Brosnan. Brosnan always "looked" the part, but I just kept think he's Remington Steele, not James Bond.

With Affleck, I'm afraid, too many people will look at him and envision rom-com's, or Boston hard luck stories.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

snowmanick said:


> I would have preferred a relatively little or unknown actor. If for no other reason than that they would carry less baggage with them to the role.


Agreed. Casting a relative unknown worked for the Superman character, too bad the filmmakers didn't stick with that approach for the Batman character.


----------

